# Looking for JOB in Warehouse / Logistics / Admin



## venkatesh (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear Friends

I am an Indian, searching job in Singapore planning to visit Spore by end of June 2012. Please advise from which site I can search job and attend interviews.

with regards

venkatesh
//// snip////


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you tried google ? the top sites always pop up on the first page


----------



## venkatesh (Mar 13, 2012)

Is it possible to come on visit visa only to attend INTERVIEWS and get VISA?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

venkat: you would have done some research before asking the above.

AS per ICA, Indians need visa to enter Singapore

Once you secure a job, the employer will apply and obtain an Employment pass for you, if you meet the requirements.

look up ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore and Ministry of Manpower Singapore

If you do qualify, you could apply for PEP - search for PEP at MOM site.


----------



## aapuri (Jun 1, 2009)

venkatesh said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am an Indian, searching job in Singapore planning to visit Spore by end of June 2012. Please advise from which site I can search job and attend interviews.
> 
> ...


1). job sites: jobsdb, jobs central, jobs street

2). online (especially linkedin) and physical networking

3). recruitment firms


----------

